# 2006: Balanço do Ano Climático Nacional



## Iceberg (30 Dez 2006 às 22:19)

Caros Amigos, abro este tópico, para fazermos uma espécie de resumo-reflexão sobre o que foi este ano em termos climáticos, ou seja, se correspondeu às vossas expectativas, se ficou àquem daquilo que desejariam ou esperavam, quais os eventos meteorológicos que mais vos marcaram, qual o acontecimento que mais vos surpreendeu, enfim, o que representou para vocês este ano 2006 em termos meteorológicos.

Para dar uma ajuda, deixo aqui o resumo já editado pelo IM que pode servir de base aos vossos comentários.

*Resumo Climatológico Anual 2006*
*Portugal Continental*
*Fenómenos climáticos relevantes em 2006*
__queda de neve no dia 29 de Janeiro nas regiões do litoral e de baixa altitude, em
particular a Sul do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela, fenómeno pouco frequente
nestas regiões;
__meses de Janeiro e Fevereiro caracterizaram-se, de um modo geral, por valores da
temperatura do ar inferiores aos valores médios, em particular da temperatura mínima e
pela persistência de valores diários da temperatura mínima muito baixos, valores que, em
grande parte do território, foram mesmo inferiores aos que ocorrem em apenas 10% dos
casos;
__os valores do número de dias com temperatura mínima igual ou inferior a 0°C (frost
days) foram, em geral, duas a três vezes superiores aos respectivos valores médios, nos
meses de Janeiro e Fevereiro.
__ocorrência de 5 ondas de calor no período de 24 de Maio a 9 de Setembro;
__a onda de calor de 7 a 18 de Julho, foi a mais significativa observada no mês de Julho,
desde 1941, quer pela sua extensão espacial (quase todo o território), quer temporal (11
dias na região do Alentejo);
__em Julho, a sequência de valores da temperatura mínima 20°C (noites tropicais) foi, em
grande parte do território, a maior observada desde 1990;
__no Verão de 2006, o número de dias em onda de calor ultrapassou o maior número
anteriormente observado, em Beja, Braga, Elvas e Penhas Douradas; em Alvalade,
Alvega e Setúbal foi igualado o maior número de dias;
__o Verão de 2006 foi o 5º Verão mais quente desde 1931 (depois de 2005, 1949, 2004 e
2003);
__em Setembro foram ultrapassados, em alguns locais, os maiores valores da temperatura
máxima do ar;
__Outono 2006 foi 3º Outono mais quente desde 1931, tendo registado o valor mais alto da
média da temperatura mínima dos últimos 76 anos (desde 1931).
IM, Dezembro 2006 4|5


----------



## Minho (30 Dez 2006 às 23:41)

Para mim o mais relevante foi:

- Episódio de queda de Neve no Centro e Sul do País 29/Jan

- Queda de neve de 24-26 de Fevereiro no Noroeste do País, principalmente pela quantidade

- Vaga de calor de Julho (principalmente o elevado número de noites tropicais) - esta foi para mim o mais marcante. Depois de 2003 nunca esperei que viesse a passar tanto calor, mas a verdade é que passei


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Dez 2006 às 23:58)

Olha acho que andas enganado o ano mais quente foi 1998 foi o ano em que a temperatura parou de subir este ano teve foi mais episodios em termos de vagas de calor o que provocou um acréscimo nas médias das temperaturas finais mas de certeza que tantas vagas de calor e com temperaturas tão altas tem de ter uma explicação e não é de certeza o pobre do CO2  .
Pelo o que eu tenho lido em termos globais os melhores modelos (os melhores dos melhores os mais fiaveis) apontam para que já estejamos a arrefecer pois os episodios de frio extremo tem sido mais frequentes e os Invernos pouco a pouco tem estado a ser mais prolongados.

Isto é a minha opnião...


----------



## Nuno (31 Dez 2006 às 00:03)

Para mim foi a queda de neve no dia 29 de janeiro! Foi Brutal mxm! agr isso das vagas de calor! a mim n me afeta..ja tou habituado a isso! i com isso posso eu bem! eu kero e neve algo de extradionario!! Foi um anO bom com supresas! algo se esta a transformar


----------



## Dan (31 Dez 2006 às 13:24)

A nível nacional, o evento meteorológico mais extraordinário de 2006 foi o episódio de neve do dia 29 de Janeiro.
Aqui em Bragança destaco como mais importantes: 
- O nevão de 15 de Janeiro. Que deixou neve no solo por mais três dias;
- Os vários dias de neve em Fevereiro. Com uns dois dias de neve no solo;
- O elevado numero de trovoadas no Verão, principalmente em Junho e Julho;
- E este mês, os quatro dias de sincelo, com dois dias seguidos de apenas 0,0ºC de temperatura máxima.


----------



## kimcarvalho (31 Dez 2006 às 14:54)

Num plano nacional, claro que destaco o episódio de neve do 25JAN2006.
E a elevada quantidade de noites tropicais neste verão e temp. máximas acima dos 40ºC, em especial no mês de Julho.

Mais a nível local, a quantidade da precipitação. Onde em apenas Outubro e Novembro, caiu precipitação equivalente à média de quase dois anos. Foi o Outono mais chuvoso desde há 66 anos, ou seja desde que há registos.  

O evento tempestuoso mais destacável foi o do dia 04/11/2006, onde houve várias cheias em Elvas com casas e carros inundados e queda de raios (um deles tocou-me pessoalmente, pois foi em casa dos meus pais ).
E no dia 21SET2006, a maior quantidade de precipitação (pelo menos registada na EMA do IM), onde apenas numa 1h caíram 21,2 mm.

De uma forma geral, foi um ano muito rico em fenómenos extremos, o que vai ao encontro daquilo que defendo, ou seja, não só um arrefecimento, nem apenas um aquecimento, sim um extremar de ambas as situações. Onde vai parar não sei, mas para nós humanos a vida está a ficar cada vez mais difícil.

Como nota final o aumento do fenómeno Tornando, que este ano fez-se notar com destaque, inclusive nos Açores. E a passagem do Gordon. Parece que Portugal esta a ficar com maior frequência na rota que estes bichos.

Bom Ano Novo 2007


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Dez 2006 às 15:23)

Eu estou de acordo com a tua opinião foi realmente um ano de fenómenos extremos essencialmente a neve e os valores de precipitação muitíssimo elevados em tão pouco tempo   .

Mas eu acho que estes fenómenos extremos tem ocorrido com muita frequência porque o clima está-se a preparar para um arrefecimento em grande escala mas ele ainda não encontra decidido quando começar então brindanos com estes fenómenos que muitas vezes são inexplicáveis e rápidos, mas é uma questão de tempo até que o clima encontro um equilíbrio para que possa arrefecer de modo correcto e uniforme    .


----------



## Minho (31 Dez 2006 às 15:54)

Mário Barros disse:


> Olha acho que andas enganado o ano mais quente foi 1998 foi o ano em que a temperatura parou de subir este ano teve foi mais episodios em termos de vagas de calor o que provocou um acréscimo nas médias das temperaturas finais mas de certeza que tantas vagas de calor e com temperaturas tão altas tem de ter uma explicação e não é de certeza o pobre do CO2  .
> Pelo o que eu tenho lido em termos globais os melhores modelos (os melhores dos melhores os mais fiaveis) apontam para que já estejamos a arrefecer pois os episodios de frio extremo tem sido mais frequentes e os Invernos pouco a pouco tem estado a ser mais prolongados.
> 
> Isto é a minha opnião...



Quando falo "para mim foi o mais relevante" estou a falar no aspecto pessoal... para o global temos os relatórios das organizações meteorológicas


----------



## Fil (31 Dez 2006 às 21:45)

Como toda a gente, também destaco o nevão de 29 de janeiro ao nivel do mar como o evento meteorológico que marcou este ano em Portugal. Mas também importantes foi o verão antecipado em maio, as vagas de calor em julho e o grande número de noites tropicais que deixou, o pico de calor em setembro, o "calor" durante o outono inteiro e a chuva, tanto em quantidade como em número de dias, que houve nessa época, em que passamos da seca para o oposto (que não sei como se chama ). E claro, a passagem do furacão Gordon!


----------



## Luis França (1 Jan 2007 às 19:08)

Para não repetir o que se disse atrás, acrescento os dias de sol sem chuva nos Açores (nos meses chuvosos) durante este ano, a alteração da temperatura do mar nos arquipélagos (Açores e Madeira), a proliferação de rastos de não-condensação dos aviões que nos poluem a atmosfera em nome não sei de quê, os blocos descomunais de gelo que já navegam nos nossos oceanos, os milhares de vulcões submarinos que pululam nos nossos oceanos (dum estudo recente cerca de 17.000 novos focos oceânicos), as recentes explosões solares de raios-x e protões (as mais fortes dos últimos 30 anos), enfim, uma lista enorme que não caberia neste tópico.  

Acho que este 2007 vai ser um ano cheio de surpresas a todos os níveis ... (sobretudo aquelas que nos estão destinadas...) 
Os Elementos vão-nos pôr à prova ...  
Há que estar atento!


----------



## Iceberg (2 Jan 2007 às 22:31)

Bem, abri o tópico, mas ainda não dei a minha contribuição, por iso aqui vai ela ...

Em 2006, destaco, como é lógico, a queda de neve de 29 Janeiro, é sempre bonito voltar a ver nevar em Lisboa, ainda por cima 50 anos depois, e depois aquela imagem da A1 coberta de neve ficou-me na retina ... um dia memorável, sem dúvida.  

Mas concordo com o Minho, em termos de impacto, julgo que aquela sucessão de noites tropicais em Julho, suplantando o calor de 2003, leva o primeiro lugar em 2006.

Mas o que me espantou foi reler os vossos posts neste tópico e aperceber-me que 2006 foi um ano espantoso, senão reparem:

- neve no Sul e Litoral
- noites tropicais em Julho
- cinco  ondas de calor
- Jan e Fev com temperaturas abaixo da média
- um incremento assinalável de tornados ou mini-tornados (a discussão continua ... )
- o furacão Gordon
- um elevado número de fenómenos convectivos concentrados em Portugal

Enfim, os extremos acentuam-se, e quando leio as previsões para 2007, com perspectivas do ano mais quente de sempre a nível global e o aparecimento do El Niño, desconfio que vamos passar muitos dias e noites agarrados às imagens de satélite, aos mapas, aos modelos, e aqui ao nosso forum, espantados com as surpresas que o clima nos pode trazer. Resta-nos aguardar ...


----------

